# A returning member



## PandorasWitness (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey all, I used to frequent the forum a while ago and a lot has changed since I left. Decided to rejoin and hopefully help some people talk through issues and also get some support around me. Nice to meet you all


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi @PandorasWitness 
It is good to see you back.
How have things been for you?


----------



## Naiwen (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Emerald (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome back @PandorasWitness  enjoy your stay again.


----------



## Lee (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey, welcome back!


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 10, 2020)

@PandorasWitness  Welcome back!


----------



## toetapping (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome back PandorasWitness. Good to see you.


----------



## PandorasWitness (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks all! Glad to be back.

@Catsmother I've been doing okay, it's a bit difficult what with quarantine and stuff but we're all dealing with that. Became full-time carer for my Mum in the last year so I have to be extra careful not to get ill too.


----------



## marti (Oct 10, 2020)

welcome back @PandorasWitness


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## pat (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome back PandorasWitness


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome back @PandorasWitness


----------



## Foxy (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi PandorasWitness, nice to meet you.


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 11, 2020)

PandorasWitness said:


> Thanks all! Glad to be back.
> 
> @Catsmother I've been doing okay, it's a bit difficult what with quarantine and stuff but we're all dealing with that. Became full-time carer for my Mum in the last year so I have to be extra careful not to get ill too.


Yeah it’s really hard with the pandemic. 
glad that you’re okay


----------



## Jane (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome back. nice to meet you


----------



## Neelix (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome back! Hope to get to know more about you


----------

